
T-Mobile CEO Announces Payment Options for Federal Workers - qmarchi
https://twitter.com/JohnLegere/status/1081734169510604800
======
qmarchi
Alternatively, dug around and found their official newsroom posting:
[https://www.t-mobile.com/news/un-carrier-offers-support-
for-...](https://www.t-mobile.com/news/un-carrier-offers-support-for-gov-
employees)

